# Filipino Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Seminar



## Dan Anderson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi All,

I wanted to let you know that on *April 16 & 17*, Bram Frank and I are teaching at the *Filipino Stick and Knife Seminar * put on by CSSD/SC Northwest.  It will be held at the *Holiday Express Inn * on Jantzen Beach, 2300 No. Hayden Island Road, in Portland, Oregon.  

We will be teaching both days from 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM.  As you might know, Bram has dedicated himself to learning Modern Arnis blade.  He met with several of the Senior Masters in the Philippines (Roland Dantes, Samuel Dulay, Vicente Sanchez - all long time students of Remy Presas _before _ he came to the USA) this last February and they were very complimentary of his knife & bolo skills.  He will be teaching knife and bolo skills, most notably the modular system.

I will be going over stick and empty hand applications of Modern Arnis as well.

This seminar is *only  $150 * for the two days.  You should probably reserve a spot for yourself soon.  You can do this by contacting Greg Beeman at *grbeeman@cssdnorthwest * or call *509-994-2276*.  Here is the link for the full flyer and info  http://www.cssdnorthwest.com/popup/2005portland.pdf

We had a blast last year and we're going to have a better time this year.  See you there!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

